# Horse and Buggy



## NegativesRevealed (Mar 27, 2011)

While vacationing in Lancaster PA with my grandparents, I spotted this Amish family on their way to church.


----------



## Tashyd (Mar 27, 2011)

great shot


----------



## NegativesRevealed (Mar 27, 2011)

Tashyd said:


> great shot


 Thank you very much!


----------



## Vespa (Mar 27, 2011)

Very nice! Amish areas are great place to shoot


----------



## NegativesRevealed (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you Vespa! I loved shooting in Lancaster, however I feel bad because the Amish do not like their picture taken or so I've heard.


----------



## ColoringSilence (Mar 28, 2011)

I love that!  Wonderful shot.


----------



## NegativesRevealed (Mar 28, 2011)

ColoringSilence said:


> I love that!  Wonderful shot.


Thank you!


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Mar 29, 2011)

NegativesRevealed said:


> the Amish do not like their picture taken or so I've heard.


 
It steals their soul!  I remember being in amish country during a vacation when I was a kid.  My dad wanted a pic of an amish family so he planted me further down the path they were traveling so that it would appear that he was taking my pic instead of theirs.  They merely stopped short and allowed him to get the pic before proceeding.  

Good image though.  Nice B&W tones.


----------



## NegativesRevealed (Mar 29, 2011)

It is a shame that they think this. I was driving down a windy side road and spotted a little Amish boy in a hat riding his scooter. I could picture how great the street shot would be in my head however I didn't do it because I didn't want to be disrespectful. 

Thank you for your comments Johnboy


----------



## xerxescarey (Mar 31, 2011)

Really it looks very rich,I must say your picture has flavour of rich European style.


----------



## Double H (Mar 31, 2011)

The Amish don't take pictures of themselves because to them it is a form of vanity. Vanity and individuality are frowned upon by the church. 
That looks like perhaps Strasburg, or Paradise/Bird-In-Hand area. I'm only a few miles from Strasburg.


----------



## Lana (Mar 31, 2011)

This is adorable!!!


----------



## NegativesRevealed (Mar 31, 2011)

Double H said:


> The Amish don't take pictures of themselves because to them it is a form of vanity. Vanity and individuality are frowned upon by the church.
> That looks like perhaps Strasburg, or Paradise/Bird-In-Hand area. I'm only a few miles from Strasburg.


I always wandered why its frowned upon so thank you for clearing that one up Double H. The shot was taken just outside of a shopping district. I don't remember the name of the town but Strasburg does sound familiar.


----------



## NegativesRevealed (Mar 31, 2011)

Lana said:


> This is adorable!!!


Thank you Lana!


----------



## lili15 (Mar 31, 2011)

Great Shot! Is becautiful!


----------



## NegativesRevealed (Mar 31, 2011)

lili15 said:


> Great Shot! Is becautiful!


 Thanks Lili!


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf (Apr 1, 2011)

As mentioned great shot. It's framed perfectly and the b&w is exactly what you needed. Great job.


----------



## NegativesRevealed (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you ToMaNy!


----------



## JBArts (Apr 3, 2011)

Great capture. The photo has a European feel in it. I like the B&W effect, as it gave depth to the mood of the image. Good thing you managed to take this photo without getting caught by the parents of those kids.


----------



## NegativesRevealed (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks JB! They were traveling through a tourist area, I saw them from a far and knew I had to capture them. I have received some very nasty looks from some men driving by on buggy's. One guy spotted me shooting in the streets and waited until I put my camera down to walk past me. Its kind of awkward to shoot something or someone you know does not want you to take their picture, however that kind of gives me an adrenaline rush.


----------

